# OSSD parallel auf mehrere Eingänge schalten



## smbfg (26 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Anwendung:
1 Sicherheitslichtgitter mit 2 OSSD-Ausgängen
2 Servo-Umrichter mit STO-Eingängen

Die Umrichter sollen möglichst schnell über die OSSD bzw STO abgeschaltet werden, sobald sich was in der Lichtschranke befindet, und das ohne weitere Sicherheitsschaltgeräte. Sichern gegen automatischen Wiederanlauf übernehme ich anderweitig.

*Ist es möglich/erlaubt/richtig, die OSSD-Ausgänge einer einzigen Lichtschranke auf mehrere Teilnehmer parallel zu verdrahten oder spricht hier etwas dagegen? *

Danke.


----------



## stevenn (26 November 2018)

hier könnte die Eingangsimpedanz interessant werden. Vereinfacht gesagt: zwei Eingänge parallel -> halbe Eingangsimpedanz. 3 Eingänge parallel -> 1/3 der Eingangsimpendanz usw.

Was sagt denn die Doku der Lichtschranken?


----------



## smbfg (26 November 2018)

Danke für die Antwort!
Ein- und Ausgangsstromtechnisch komme ich rechnerisch auf keine Probleme.
Die Lichtschranke kann typ. 200mA ausgeben, ein Eingang eines Umrichters kommt auf typ. 5mA Stromaufnahme.

Spricht denn sonst irgend etwas dagegen?


----------



## weißnix_ (26 November 2018)

Dagegen spricht womöglich nur, das der Umrichter-STO-Befehl weg ist sobald die Lichtgitter frei sind.
Der Wiederanlauf wäre somit schon denkbar - daher würde ich hier bereits ein Sicherheitsrelais dazwischensetzen. Ist natürlich auch und vor allem eine Frage der Risikobewertung.
Nachlauf ist dann auch ein Thema.


----------



## smbfg (26 November 2018)

Wiederanlauf ist zusätzlich über Profinet/ProfiSAFE geregelt. Ein Sicherheitsrelais dazwischen zu setzen gilt es bei der Anwendung zu vermeiden, um Reaktionszeiten einzusparen. Nachlauf und andere Eigenschaften sind schon geklärt, wollte mich nur noch über die "elektrische" Machbarkeit informieren.

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## stevenn (26 November 2018)

smbfg schrieb:


> Wiederanlauf ist zusätzlich über Profinet/ProfiSAFE geregelt.


geht das Gleichzeitig über Profisafe und STO-Hardverdrahtet? Sowas hatte ich noch nie


----------



## MFreiberger (26 November 2018)

Moin smbfg,

da Du ja Profisafe in der Anlage hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du auch entsprechende dezentrale Peripherie hast?
Weiters gehe ich davon aus, dass Du NotHalt-Taster usw. über sichere Eingänge abfragst?
Dann leg doch einfach die OSSDs auch auf sichere Eingänge den STO-Eingang des Umrichters schaltest Du dann mit sicheren Ausgängen.
Dann hast Du immer die Hoheit über den STO in der SPS.
Denn was machst Du, wenn der FU mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit fährt und Du dann einen STO auf den Umrichter bekommst, der von einem Lichtgitter ausgelöst wurde?

Ich würde alle Signale, die einen NotHalt (SS1+STO) auslösen so umsetzen:
- Signale sicher mit der SPS erfassen.
- Bei Signalauslösung zwei "Aktionssignale" erzeugen (bei TIA F-Programm würde ich das mit ESTOP1 erzeugen)
    - 1. Aktionssignal: an Q (SS1)
    - 2. Aktionssignal: an Q_delay (STO-Delay)
- Signal, die direkt einen STO auslösen sollen, könnten zusammengefasst auch auf ein ESTOP1 gehen (STO-direkt)
- mit SS1 ==> Am Umrichter die Notstoprampe fahren (bei SEW Freigabe/Nothalt)
- mit STO-Delay, STO-Direkt oder SS1+Funktionale Bremse geschlossen ==> STO an Umrichter

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## stevenn (26 November 2018)

smbfg schrieb:


> Die Umrichter sollen möglichst schnell über die OSSD bzw STO abgeschaltet werden



so hoch ist die Zykluszeit nun auch wieder nicht. Und ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass die Berechnung der Abschaltzeit auf diese 20-30 ms ankommt. ansonsten wäre das schon sehr knapp berechnet. siehe Norm ISO 13857


----------

